# Door sag



## jonathon (Aug 26, 2009)

So I bought a '90 Sentra.. love it, fun little tin can to drive  Not to mention decent gas mileage.. I also have a lifted Suburban that was my daily driver, now it's more of a toy.

The biggest issue right now is the drivers door sags horribly. I've read conflicting ideas on what needs to be replaced.. hinges or bushings. It's driving me nuts and I'm willing to do what it takes to fix it, I'm just not real sure where to start.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have an 86 Pulsar with similar problems. The wear is in the pins of the hinges, it is easiest if you can get hold of a better pair of hinges. If you can't an engineering shop can make up new pins and repair any wear in the holes. I just keep repairing things that need doing on my Pulsar as needed because I have had it since new and it has always been a good car. It gets an easier life now because I also drive a newer car as well but I think I will still own it for a very long time. Best of luck.


----------



## jonathon (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm going to try the stealership and see if they can get me some new ones.. the only thing I'm not looking forward to is having to pull the hood and fender to get them on :wtf:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you sure that the front guard has to come off to get at them. Have a good look to make sure there isn't another way {modifying a spanner etc} because it will turn it into a major job. I'm lucky on the Pulsar I can get at them without removing anything.


----------



## jonathon (Aug 26, 2009)

If I can get the door off I might be able to reach the bolts.. we'll see.

Did a tune up and oil change on the car today.. the slight sputter at idle is now gone.


----------



## jonathon (Aug 26, 2009)

At the wrecker today.. every b12 Sentra had sagged doors. Were Nissan hinges that bad? Where can I get replacements?


----------



## scotengnr42 (Nov 22, 2009)

same problem here, just bought my Sentra a week ago and can't find the replacement parts anywhere, any luck on your end?


----------



## jonathon (Aug 26, 2009)

I gave up. The car is my daily beater and my plan is to drive it into in the ground and save my pennies for a Ford Focus.

I love the drivetrain in these little cars, but there's way to much other hokie ass crap for me.


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Get 2 beefy guys to pick up on the door almost until it lifts the car off the ground. I have to do this to my 94 every once and a while and it lasts about a year or so each time before it sags again. It's a pain in the ass I know but there isn't any permanent fix for it.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

*Easy fix........*

Wow, you guys are making this waaaaay too hard.
Pull the hinge pins and take the door off. Then you will see that the problem is the bushings. You can either buy them online or get a suitable set at a good hardware store. It's cheap and quick.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

dont know if the b12s are like the b13s but on them you can take the passenger side hinges and swap them to the drivers side invert them ..and viola fixed! as the passenger side ones dont sag because they are used near as much as the drivers side doors are......


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

My door actually just started to sag. I have a parts Sentra that I took the doors off of, I was looking at the hinges yesterday, how you you actually get the pins out?


----------



## adler-1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't know.
There aren't any bushings in my 94 or any pins to pull out.


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

Here is how to get the pins out:Remove the circlip from the top of each hinge pin, (blue in the photo)brace the door bottom or get a door catcher(preferably a small blonde with big.....)then knock the main pin out of the center hinge, (dark pin in second photo) then tap out hinge pins from top to bottom.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Alright, so just removing the E-clips and banging it out with a hammer is it? On a spare door I took out the clips and hit it a few times with a hammer, but when it didn't budge I just gave up until I heard more about it.


----------

